# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with Bill Moseley



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online:

Episode 31 - All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Bill Moseley. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Check it out!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

